# Erasmus



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Scotland and Wales look to continue in Erasmus+*

Published on 04/02/21

<!--ncy-breadcrumb-text-separator=" | ">--> <!--


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I read this morning that the EU has said it is not possible.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I read this morning that the EU has said it is not possible.


Ohhh. I think there may still be developments though. The article I gave the link to is only 3 days old


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I read this TODAY.









'Only countries allowed!' Nicola Sturgeon's SNP plea to join EU scheme rejected


BRUSSELS has rebuffed advances by Scotland to join the EU's student exchange programme, insisting "only countries" can take part in the scheme.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I heard some English politician a while ago saying they were planning a much bigger and better worldwide programme that would make Erasmus irrelevant. Bet it comes at a much higher price too (for the student!)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

UK have now opened a website re. applications. More expensive, time will tell, but I saw this.
"Erasmus was “bloated and bureaucratic” and cost the UK £2 billion to run, the Education Secretary has said.

Gavin Williamson said that in the wake of Brexit it would not be possible to justify “sinking £2 billion into EU coffers for a scheme that wouldn’t have been as good”.

I think the new scheme is about £130 million. Apparently the erasmus scheme cost was fixed on a countries gdp which like many other projects meant we were a chief payer.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Isobella said:


> UK have now opened a website re. applications. More expensive, time will tell, but I saw this.
> "Erasmus was “bloated and bureaucratic” and cost the UK £2 billion to run, the Education Secretary has said.
> 
> Gavin Williamson said that in the wake of Brexit it would not be possible to justify “sinking £2 billion into EU coffers for a scheme that wouldn’t have been as good”.
> ...


If that's £2 billion a year then I can see why the UK pulled out. I think less than 20k UK students take part each year. It works out at £100k per UK student.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Chopera said:


> If that's £2 billion a year then I can see why the UK pulled out. I think less than 20k UK students take part each year. It works out at £100k per UK student.


I think that figure would be the EU budget cycle. Here is the initial launch of the Turing project.








Measures announced to boost international study and global opportunities


Government announces new measures to help the education sector build back better from the pandemic.




www.gov.uk


----------

